# Elzetta Bones flashlight - Elzetta first 18650 light



## kj2 (Oct 28, 2016)

Introducing a bare-bones flashlight made to legendary Elzetta standards: 
* Steady Output of 650 lumens 
* Type III hard anodized 6061-T6 aluminum construction 
* Field-replaceable optical lens (no cheapo reflectors) 
* Fully Potted Electronics 
* Compatible with 18650 rechargeable batteries 
* Made in USA

"Elzetta Bones is a bare bones, no frills flashlight with legendary Elzetta performance and durability. It generates 650 lumens in steady regulation with an optimum balance of throw and spill through its standard 7/8-inch thick optical lens (no reflector). Operation is bone-simple. There are no secondary modes and on/off is achieved via the push-button which operates like a common ballpoint pen. The beam quality produced by the optical lens is superior to any reflector-based flashlight on the market and must be experienced to be fully appreciated. Runtime is rated at 1.5 hours from two fresh CR123A batteries (included). An 18650 rechargeable battery may also be used (not included). Constructed of 6061-T6 aluminum with natural/gray Type III hard anodizing for extreme hardness and long wear. Fully potted electronics, another essential Elzetta advantage, keep circuit boards and solder joints sealed and secure. Made in the USA by Americans."


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks exciting, everything the P2X isn't, I wonder if you can still swap tailcaps?
P


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 28, 2016)

The people spoke;
Elzetta listened.

Good stuff there.


----------



## kreisl (Oct 28, 2016)

simple but rugged .

not bad .


----------



## scout24 (Oct 28, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## RobertMM (Oct 28, 2016)

Advantage due to potting?


----------



## vadimax (Oct 28, 2016)

Sad that they have shifted from the perfect Bravo AVS design.


----------



## RobertMM (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't think it's meant to replace or compete with the Bravo, but to provide a no frills ultrareliable and durable light for the money.


----------



## SixCats! (Oct 28, 2016)

I really hope to one day own an Elzetta light ESPECIALLY in (18650/2XCR123) however (for me) the light MUST have a LOWER (energy saving) mode in addition to BLINDING high. I continue to wait.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 28, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Sad that they have shifted from the perfect Bravo AVS design.



Did you watch the video? 

It is not a Bravo replacement.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 28, 2016)

Think the lower price is mainly because, the body needs less machining.


----------



## Grizzman (Oct 28, 2016)

The Alpha's body/head design made me wonder if they'd do the same for the Bravo.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 28, 2016)

"Made in the USA by Americans." Not Russians or South Africans...Americans


----------



## vadimax (Oct 28, 2016)

I'll stay with B333


----------



## dc38 (Oct 28, 2016)

markr6 said:


> "Made in the USA by Americans." Not Russians or South Africans...Americans



And South Americans?


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 28, 2016)

Well they are based in Can-tuck-ee..

Suth-uhn Mericans?


----------



## Tachead (Oct 28, 2016)

Yeah, technically Americans are anyone from anywhere in North or South America. It should say Made in the U.S.A. by U.S. craftsman/tradesman or something similar.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 28, 2016)

OK so what's the runtime on 18650?


----------



## Grizzman (Oct 28, 2016)

StandardBattery said:


> OK so what's the runtime on 18650?



I fully expect the information found in this link to match the performance of the Bones: http://flashlightguide.com/2014/09/oveready-custom-bored-elzetta-bodies/.

The Bones emitter is almost certainly the same as the AVS. The Bones' heat sinking should be the same, if not a little better, since the AVS requires some space between the assembly and socket and there aren't threads between the socket and head.


----------



## Graylock (Oct 28, 2016)

RobertMM said:


> Advantage due to potting?


The electronic components are embedded in epoxy. This protects against damage from shock and vibration (think gun recoil), and also effectively waterproofs the electronics. It is said the tube can flood on an Elzetta and it will still work.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Oct 29, 2016)

Looks like a reliable flashlight for critical use. No chance of messing around in the wrong mode and likely to weather the storm. Much respect, and any complaints about what it is not... well, they might understand one day.

Does the Elzetta clip fit this piece? Just thinking some folks may want something there for a little better grip in cigar carry.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice! I'm off to the Elzetta website to check it out!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Oct 29, 2016)

Grizzman said:


> The Alpha's body/head design made me wonder if they'd do the same for the Bravo.



+1 to this. I suppose no matter what they make there will always be a yahoo like me that wants something else.:devil: But I really wish they made a liight with the same smaller head/body design of the Alpha but on a two cell tube. Basically a longer Alpha. To me that would be an incredible EDC light. 

Still there's a lot of like about the Bones. I don't care for the appearance, I'm afraid. To me the "bones" logo looks cheap 'n' cheesy, out of place on a light of that caliber. Aesthetically it's not contoured as nicely as the Bravo either IMO. It looks like a good value but with just a CLICKIE tailcap it's not a slam dunk compared to just getting the cheapest Bravo AVS. Still, $50 is $50. If you're on a tight budget but need a serious no BS light it's a good option. To be honest even though my AVS-equipped Bravo and Charlie lights both have HI/LOW tailcaps I use the highest setting most of the time anyway. Presumably the guts/engine of the Bones is the same as the AVS so you get the same output and beam pattern I would imagine. I see at the web site they're also throwing in an Elzetta T-shirt for free through the end of the month. Realistically I don't _need_ one but I'm tempted...

I think the Bones would be a fantastic WML for a carbine or rifle!





peter yetman said:


> Looks exciting, everything the P2X isn't, I wonder if you can still swap tailcaps?



Hard to say. Being bored for an 18650 might mean the other caps won't work.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 29, 2016)

Ordered one. The free bones t-shirt hooked me.


----------



## Grizzman (Oct 29, 2016)

If the size is acceptable, it would make a great weapon light. I've considered mounting a Bravo with AVS, but never did it since it's an outstanding handheld light. The lack of modularity, aggressive body texture and high/low or high/strobe tailcap wouldn't be nearly as important in this role.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 29, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Ordered one. The free bones t-shirt hooked me.


That T-shirt is a nice touch indeed, but won't buy one just because I get a shirt with it. Like that Elzetta finally allows 18650 in one of their lights, but the lack of
mode options keep me away. And the looks.. well.. it's not for me. Like the Bravo way more. Plus, just ordered an Alpha at BSW, so already have a new Elzetta in coming


----------



## Graylock (Oct 29, 2016)

Will be interest to see if they've done anything to prevent battery rattle when running on CR123s.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 29, 2016)

Graylock said:


> Will be interest to see if they've done anything to prevent battery rattle when running on CR123s.



I have canisters for that. Olight sells them. Or they used to. A quick change magazine in my Malkoffs. Pre-loaded cylinders that act as a stabilizer in oversize tubes.





To me the Bones is a refreshing idea. A throwback to the good ole days when an S&R light meant at least 7D cells and a shoulder strap. 




Sometimes ya just need a light to turn on and off.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 29, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> ......
> . A throwback to the good ole days when an S&R light meant at least 7D cells and a shoulder strap.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's a great light. I want one of those! Thanks for that picture.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 29, 2016)

StandardBattery said:


> Damn that's a great light. I want one of those! Thanks for that picture.



It's a pretty rare Dog Supply House 6D with an even more rare black Hi-Bred 1 cell extension. Mint condition. 
I paid more for shipping than the light costed. 

But 19" Rayovac Sportsman can be found all day long on eBay. Some with the factory clips and shoulder strap.


Soon I won't need a wheel burrow to carry around extra batteries for that Dog Supply light. Nope when the Bones arrives I'll have a nice, simple S&R light that'll fit in my left jacket pocket to compliment the 2 setting PK FL2 in my right jacket pocket.


----------



## Lumencrazy (Oct 30, 2016)

Blah!! Only one brightness setting and the low budget “Natural Parkerizing” To claim that 18650 batteries are somewhat unreliable. Come on guys. This is 2016-17. The world has been using 18650 rechargeable batteries for over 20 years. They are currently being used to power cars operating anywhere from hot desert conditions down to freezing cold weather in northern Canada. Prove to me that the Panasonic 18650 NCR technology is either new or unreliable.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 30, 2016)

^^Everything in that statement shows a complete lack of understanding about tactical (not tacti-cool) flashlights.
Every word of it.


----------



## Lumencrazy (Oct 30, 2016)

Wonder how many Spec Ops or entry teams in the world are using 650 lumen lights. There are literally hundreds of photographs of tactical teams from all over the world on the internet. Not many 650 lumen Elzettas. What does your local swat team use?


----------



## TheBelgian (Oct 30, 2016)

Lumencrazy said:


> Blah!! Only one brightness setting and the low budget “Natural Parkerizing” To claim that 18650 batteries are somewhat unreliable. Come on guys. This is 2016-17. The world has been using 18650 rechargeable batteries for over 20 years. They are currently being used to power cars operating anywhere from hot desert conditions down to freezing cold weather in northern Canada. Prove to me that the Panasonic 18650 NCR technology is either new or unreliable.



While I agree that for home use 18650's are about as reliable as you need, in emergencies (something very unlikely to happen to most of us) the extra margin that cr123's offer may be useful.
Plus, I think many users, not knowing better, may buy crapfire 18650's, which definitly let you down at the crucial moment.

I do think that the harping on about American made, especially concerning electronics, is a bit unnecesary (did I spell that right?). Electronic components from Japan or Korea can be just as good if not better than US products. Patriotism is one thing, but implying all the rest is crap is a bit out of order.
The most important thing about being American made is that they controll the whole production and can keep things to their own consistent standards.


----------



## seery (Oct 30, 2016)

There's no question Elzetta makes tough and reliable lights...

But to my eyes, they just look so cheap and outdated.


----------



## Lumencrazy (Oct 30, 2016)

American assembled yes, but how many of the electronic components are actually made in the US? You made be surprised. For example, all of Cree LED’s are made in China. If you don’t believe it, read their Annual report.


----------



## andrewnewman (Oct 30, 2016)

Well the light looks great. If I didn't have so many Malkoff MD2 lights already I might consider it. Like many on this board, I'm willing to pay more for quality American made products and this looks like a well made product (I have no first hand experience). The advertising video, however, needs to be rethought (IMO). An acrylic optic is a choice, not a clear advantage. Heck, some day Elzetta might find a reason to produce a reflector-based light. And the bit about 18650s seems motivated more about the lack of US sourced 18650 batteries. Will his pitch change if someone opens a US-based factory (and if so, why)? Also what if (God forbid) the US factories for CR123 batteries close? What then? Perhaps he could say something like "CR123a batteries will maintain a more consistent light output throughout their usable life which could be a factor in life or death situations". (My experience with Malkoff dropins is that with a single LiIon cell, they fall out of regulation about 2/3 of the way through the usable life of the cell). BTW, these lights use a modern version of the older M60 dropin, yes? Or did I miss something there?


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 30, 2016)

Lumencrazy said:


> Wonder how many Spec Ops or entry teams in the world are using 650 lumen lights. There are literally hundreds of photographs of tactical teams from all over the world on the internet. Not many 650 lumen Elzettas. What does your local swat team use?



The light just came out last week dude. Of course not many people use it yet.


----------



## Lumencrazy (Oct 30, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> The light just came out last week dude. Of course not many people use it yet.



Question was how many Elzettas do you see the Navy Seals, LA Swat, your local police force, US border patrol, the British SAS and etc. using?


----------



## scout24 (Oct 30, 2016)

Easy, gents... While Elzetta's advertising video reminds me of the older Cold Steel stuff Lynn Thompson did, they have every right to tout their product's virtues as they see fit. Doesn't mean you have to agree, or buy them. The undeniable fact is that they make very rugged, hard use lights in the U.S. And should be applauded, in my opinion, for bringing a lower price light to market without compromising their standards. They are a small company, whose products may not have the market saturation that older, more established makes do, but that does not speak to their quality or value.


----------



## Lumencrazy (Oct 30, 2016)

You are right I apologize. They are an awesome company. Just their claims


----------



## scout24 (Oct 30, 2016)

Just point-counterpoint, Lumencrazy. They do have a 78 page thread here, filled with happy customers, and some constructive criticism. I just gave them a bit of a hard time about their video. And my post was addressed "Gents", let's all get along... Just trying to head things off at the pass, not cause hurt hindquarters...
:grouphug:


----------



## ven (Oct 30, 2016)

I like it, like the idea of single mode , no faffing/clicking through mode kind of stuff. Heck it wears thin with me, only thing i come into contact in the household jungle are battery operated minions...........even those kick my a55 and trip me over. Not sure on the BONES bit, guess a love/hate thing although no one could really call you for being a cheap skate budget buyer at $150 a pop! Its a little different, yeh i kind of like it ............

650lm OTF is plenty of useful light and some..........If i was looking to buy from an LEO or security point of view, i dont know if saving $50 or so would sway me . Thats if i had to pick of course, ideally both as a back up is important like the one in use

Look forward to pics and impressions mr fixer still drooling over the cu elzetta you have


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 30, 2016)

I try real hard not to stray into the weeds regarding tints, interfaces and opinions. Yet sometimes that little voice over my left shoulder says "say it, I dare you... I double dare you!"... this morning that little voice was shouting before I'd had my first sip of coffee.

I appologize for any part I played in making this a less than friendly discussion.

I'm not a cop, soldier, first responder or any of the sort. I'm a cop light collector who enjoys them going back to the early 1900's. I see flashlights as tools.... tools that have to get the job done NOW. So the combination of those results in a heavily biased sense of direction. 
I understand what goes into the designs of tactical lighting from being able to enter the mindset of a tactical user. It comes from personal experience along with discussions with firemen, police, rescue folks, hunters, and soldiers. Not that I am a full fledged expert but I do understand what goes into the thinking of numerous tactical products including flashlights. 

I ended up being honored to be able to sell flashlights made by a famous weapon light maker yet find myself in discussions about other makers. Simply put, I am not predjudice to 1 brand but appreciate other brands that have the same goals in mind. I'll defend Elzetta, Malkoff, Streamlight, and others as well as my "favorite" brand PKDL. 

In my view the Bones is a home run. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## vadimax (Oct 30, 2016)

Just for fun: can you identify that mounted light? (This is Lithuanian S.W.A.T.)


----------



## Kamerat (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm trying to understand Bones. It's the same as a à bored Bravo AVS light. Exactly the same lumens, lux etc. Don't really see what's new. Will try to understand.


----------



## vadimax (Oct 30, 2016)

Kamerat said:


> I'm trying to understand Bones. It's the same as a à bored Bravo AVS light. Exactly the same lumens, lux etc. Don't really see what's new. Will try to understand.



Personally for me this light does not pass aesthetics threshold


----------



## Grizzman (Oct 30, 2016)

The head isn't a separate component, like the Alpha. Machining on the body is more basic, for less cost.


----------



## RobertMM (Oct 30, 2016)

So away with the modularity,but same functionality as the Bravo if you are going to opt for single mode tailcap(on the Bravo)anyway, for less cost in both acquisition and operating cost if using an 18650. 
A bare 18650GA would probably be best for ultimate reliability and runtime if using a rechargeable.


----------



## dog off leash (Oct 31, 2016)

I love the concept, and that Elzetta has finally jumped on the 18650 trend. I asked them about 6 months ago if they ever had plans to release an 18650-capable light, and the answer was a powerful NO.

The lumens output is unfortunately on the low end of things, especially when I've got Fenix (Fenixes? Fenixi?) and other brands that pump out 900-1200 lumens with good run times out of an 18650.


----------



## Grizzman (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm curious to see if they will use a different driver than the AVS head. The AVS works with a single Li-Ion (I use a bored one exclusively with an 18650), but it doesn't quite generate 650 lumens, and it's only regulated for about 40 minutes before starting a slow, multiple-hour decline in output. Their spec of 1.5 hours from two primaries matches 880arm's runtime chart of the Bravo AVS down to 20 percent of full output.

Since Elzetta prefers the use of primary cells, it's likely the Bones is optimized for their use, just like the AVS. It'll likely work with a single Li-Ion, but not in the same as as from primaries.

The benefit of the Bravo, and likely Bones, "only" generating 650 lumens is that it will generate all those 650 lumens for over an hour without the risk of damaging itself or your hand from excessive heat.


----------



## Eric242 (Oct 31, 2016)

IF these are basically the same as the AVS heads you can run them with 2x RCR123 and get about 800 lumens.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Oct 31, 2016)

dog off leash said:


> I love the concept, and that Elzetta has finally jumped on the 18650 trend. I asked them about 6 months ago if they ever had plans to release an 18650-capable light, and the answer was a powerful NO.
> 
> The lumens output is unfortunately on the low end of things, especially when I've got Fenix (Fenixes? Fenixi?) and other brands that pump out 900-1200 lumens with good run times out of an 18650.



I asked Elzetta about an 18650 light more than 2 years ago and it was a polite no.

As far as your Fenix and other brands said to "pump out 900-1200 lumens with good run times out of an 18650", show us by comparing runtime graphs with the same methodology. Likely those lumen numbers will only be there for less than a minute, if that (and not really coming Out The Front). Then it will be down to near what Elzetta claims and dimmer.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks decent... I would black out the logo if I ever got one.

Today is the last day to get a free t-shirt with purchase!


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 31, 2016)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Looks decent... I would black out the logo if I ever got one.
> 
> Today is the last day to get a free t-shirt with purchase!



I have a sharpie ready for when mine arrives...


----------



## Slumber (Oct 31, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> I have a sharpie ready for when mine arrives...



What are you going to do to the t-shirt with the sharpie?


----------



## Slumber (Oct 31, 2016)

Elzetta's already working some good product placement.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 31, 2016)

Slumber Pass said:


> What are you going to do to the t-shirt with the sharpie?



Write my name inside so I know it is mine, not my wifes.


----------



## scs (Oct 31, 2016)

dog off leash said:


> I love the concept, and that Elzetta has finally jumped on the 18650 trend. I asked them about 6 months ago if they ever had plans to release an 18650-capable light, and the answer was a powerful NO.
> 
> The lumens output is unfortunately on the low end of things, especially when I've got Fenix (Fenixes? Fenixi?) and other brands that pump out 900-1200 lumens with good run times out of an 18650.



More often than not, that's 900-1200 lumens for maybe 30s to a few mins at most then a huge plunge.


----------



## RobertMM (Nov 1, 2016)

Yup, I'd rather have 650 stable lumens than that stepdown crap.


----------



## matt4350 (Nov 1, 2016)

Exactly! Which is why Elzetta (and some other makes) owners don't object to paying more than they might for the previously mentioned Fenix. I don't personally see 650 lumens as being on the low end of things, it's perfectly adequate for clearing rooms and yards, which is why these lights are bought. 



RobertMM said:


> Yup, I'd rather have 650 stable lumens than that stepdown crap.


----------



## xdayv (Nov 1, 2016)

any size comparisons available?


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 1, 2016)

Intriguing light. I would have no problem trying one out. Elzetta has a great Customer Service to boot.


----------



## mk2rocco (Nov 1, 2016)

I really like the light, for tactical use I don't see needing much more than 650 lumens. Also single mode is almost necessary when clearing a building or other "tactical" uses.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 2, 2016)

xdayv said:


> any size comparisons available?



I have one scheduled to arrive today. I'll post a couple of pix after dark sets in. Also a side by side vs stuff like a 6P since the only zettas I own already are alphas.


Until then.....


----------



## vadimax (Nov 2, 2016)

People, how do you manage to get in touch with Elzetta? They seem to ignore most of emails. I have sent some 5 of them and got only one responded.


----------



## tab665 (Nov 2, 2016)

im going to hold off until the next batch and hope they ditch the logo... or at least change the font.


----------



## peter yetman (Nov 2, 2016)

When yours arrives Mr Fixer. I'd be interested to know if the head and body are made as one part, or two pieces glued together?
Thanks,
P


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 2, 2016)

One piece Mr Str8.




My first impression was positive. After playing around with it for a bit that did not change a bit. 

To me it seemed like an 016 version of some very old favorites.



The fabled 6P and a very formidable rival back then, the TL2. 
Nothing fancy. No bells and whistles. Just a good old fashioned cop light. 
The tint is pretty dawg gone close to an incan with fresh batteries too.

Folks wondered about battery rattle. It's an oversized barrel. Half the crowd says "drill it bigger" while other half says "rattle sucks". Sheesh, you can't win.
Rattle don't bother mean none. Recoil does... or at least intermitant contact during recoil so....




2 cell magazine baby!!
Olight and Powertac sell them. 

Fosted? Optic? Glass? What?
It's a non frosted prism that creates 3 distinct beams.





The pics were metered to show the 3. Pic one shows the pencil lead beam and the in between. Pic 2 shows the in between big ole spot and the spill.




Pencil lead and spot




Spot and spill.

How big is the module? Pushing 30mm with my analog caliper.




It's a biggy

Gasket and o-ring.




One o-ring at the other end. 




It's anybodys guess what LED that is.

The light has a lockout tailcap. So when clicked to on it can become a twisty. But the clicker is about as loud as the usual Elzetta clicky gets... not very. 
Holding it feels very familiar like some older lights. Plenty of grip yet should easily slide out of a holster. 

I say it again, I think Elzetta hit a home run with this one. 

For clarity, yes I am a PKDL dealer and yes I still prefer his FL2 over any other LED cop light out there. But I was a fan of the FL2 long before being honored with selling the stuff PK has come up with during life after that other company. Yet I'm still a sucker for a good cop light. And this one in my humble opinion is a good cop light.


----------



## ven (Nov 2, 2016)

Very nice mr fixer, will guess an xml2 but I am not the best at identifying leds!


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 2, 2016)

ven said:


> Very nice mr fixer, will guess an xml2 but I am not the best at identifying leds!



No clue here either. But I figure sooner or later the question would be asked.

Edit: it's dark out now. Woohoo!!!

Ok again I metered two diferent pix to show the 3 way beam.




The pencil lead and spot pic




Total spot and spill pic.

Say you are in a city scene, with all those free lumens n shadows...




What's that moving by that shed?




FREEZE Mister!!!

Now you hear somebody jumping the fence at your neighbors house...




Eh, just a stupid cat..


----------



## Slumber (Nov 2, 2016)

Are the threads on the tail the same as those on the Alpha and Bravo?


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 2, 2016)

I don't own a Bravo so I cannot comment on that one.

It seems like they changed the threads a bit on the 415 Alpha and the Bones feels like that one. About the same length of time is required to unscrew it and refasten it. Like the Alpha, you need to be careful with the initial rotation, but once threads are begun it refastens very quickly.


----------



## Slumber (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks for the photos bykfixer!


----------



## Going_Supernova (Nov 3, 2016)

scout24 said:


> Easy, gents... While Elzetta's advertising video reminds me of the older Cold Steel stuff Lynn Thompson did, they have every right to tout their product's virtues as they see fit. Doesn't mean you have to agree, or buy them. The undeniable fact is that they make very rugged, hard use lights in the U.S. *And should be applauded*, in my opinion, for bringing a lower price light to market without compromising their standards. They are a small company, whose products may not have the market saturation that older, more established makes do, but that does not speak to their quality or value.










IMO, the Bones was designed to compete with the SF P2X Fury Tactical. I would have liked it better if it had a momentary switch as opposed to a clicky switch, though. 

As far as cell rattle goes, try putting a little duct tape around the cell.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Nov 3, 2016)

Great pics! I like it better after seeing a few shots of it. It's a little hard to tell from the photos but the beam looks pretty much like the AVS beam. The optic looks about the same, too.


----------



## peter yetman (Nov 3, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> One piece Mr Str8.


Thanks Mr.B


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 3, 2016)

Bleh. I'd like to try an Elzetta but they're just so dang ugly. SF is SO MUCH more attractive.


----------



## peter yetman (Nov 3, 2016)

Mr. Fixer,
I think I'm being very dim, but have to ask.
The pencil/spot spot/spill pics, does this mean you have an interchangeable lens or are you just standing closer to the wall?
Thanks,
P


----------



## dc38 (Nov 3, 2016)

peter yetman said:


> Mr. Fixer,
> I think I'm being very dim, but have to ask.
> The pencil/spot spot/spill pics, does this mean you have an interchangeable lens or are you just standing closer to the wall?
> Thanks,
> P



I take it more as a 3 stage beam. Pencil inner, corona middle ring, outer spill. By metering the shot, you can see the different intensities of light in the same hotspot, where the shot is normally washed out.


----------



## peter yetman (Nov 3, 2016)

Gotcha, thanks for that.
P


----------



## matt4350 (Nov 3, 2016)

BugoutBoys said:


> Bleh. I'd like to try an Elzetta but they're just so dang ugly. SF is SO MUCH more attractive.



Nah. They look heaps sexy when it's ME that's holding the Elzetta


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 3, 2016)

dc38 said:


> I take it more as a 3 stage beam. Pencil inner, corona middle ring, outer spill. By metering the shot, you can see the different intensities of light in the same hotspot, where the shot is normally washed out.



Exact-uh-mundo!!

I could not get the celphone camera to show what you see. Because it either showed the inner and middle, or middle and spill.

Maybe I'll wipe the dust off of an SLR and try to get all three... or maybe not.


----------



## Slightchance (Dec 16, 2016)

I have a few tail caps for the bravo/charlie lights and as soon as I got my Bones in I immediately started swaping things around. The website says the tail caps aren't compatible with the bones model, but I don't think that is quite the case.

The bones' bezel seems to fit well on my AVS head and the tail caps fit perfectly. The optics also swap.

The bones' tail cap works perfectly on both my charlie and bravo bodies with both the AVS head and the m60.

However, the rotary cap doesn't turn on my bones at all.

The high/low tail cap meanwhile does. The high works just fine but the low mode seems lower than my bravo (with AVS head) on low.

Now I don't know if using the existing tail caps could potentially hurt anything, but if you don't mind the colors not matching and (what seems to me like a lower output on low) you could probably get away with using the bravo/charlie tail caps on the bones.

I have only used an 18650 in the bones so far.

Edit: Also the tint of the bones is not as warm to my eyes as the AVS heads, but the beams are very close otherwise.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 16, 2016)

Great post! Welcome to the site.

Thanks for the comparisons and lego tips.

Many-a question is now answered.


----------



## Jlui (Dec 18, 2016)

Sweet. Someone confirmed the hi/low tail cap works with the bones.


----------



## vadimax (Dec 18, 2016)

BugoutBoys said:


> Bleh. I'd like to try an Elzetta but they're just so dang ugly. SF is SO MUCH more attractive.



Infidel!!! 

But it to be true, Bones haven't passed my aesthetics threshold and I opted to a definitely beautiful and more expensive Bravo AVS.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 18, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Infidel!!!
> 
> But it to be true, Bones haven't passed my aesthetics threshold and I opted to a definitely beautiful and more expensive Bravo AVS.


I ended up getting the Bravo AVS too but I'm gonna sell it. The tint is just... It's pretty and very cozily warm but I like cool tints better.


----------



## vadimax (Dec 18, 2016)

BugoutBoys said:


> I ended up getting the Bravo AVS too but I'm gonna sell it. The tint is just... It's pretty and very cozily warm but I like cool tints better.



Want my advice?  Once upon a time I preferred CW as well, but the time has passed and now I value NW and Nichia rosy tints. It's a matter of time, man, if you continue to read the forum 

For me it was a bit easier -- I have ordered a B333 + flood lens. And yes, I was not impressed with the clear lens beam profile. It takes too much effort to place it perfectly centered against the LED. Any misalignment pops up as an array of artifacts in the beam. But the flood lens is pure perfection.

Now it is B343 and I cannot stop enjoying it.

If your resources are not limited just give it a rest. Perhaps, later it will gain value in your eyes


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 19, 2016)

Good advice! I love the light itself. The tint is the only thing that will need to grow on me


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 19, 2016)

It _will_ grow on you and then you'll wonder why you were bothered.
I modded a light this year with a dedomed XP-L, It was so warm I hated it. I kept on trying though. I lost the light last week and am quite bereft, I really miss the luscious warm tint.
P


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 19, 2016)

What is the tint of the ZFL-M60? I heard that it was more cool?


----------



## Johnnyh (Jan 5, 2017)

BugoutBoys said:


> What is the tint of the ZFL-M60? I heard that it was more cool?


I have both the Bones and the ZFL-M60, the ZFL is definitely cooler than the Bones.


----------



## xdayv (Jan 12, 2017)

I turned to like the (neutral) tint of the Bones!


----------



## Johnnyh (Jan 25, 2017)

Slightchance said:


> I have a few tail caps for the bravo/charlie lights and as soon as I got my Bones in I immediately started swaping things around. The website says the tail caps aren't compatible with the bones model, but I don't think that is quite the case.
> 
> The bones' bezel seems to fit well on my AVS head and the tail caps fit perfectly. The optics also swap.
> 
> ...



Hey Slight! Just want to give you a heads up on using the high/low cap on the bones. The Bones battery tube is sort of sharp where it interfaces with the tail cap. The pin inside the tailcap that rides on the battery tube looks like it could definitely get messed over by riding around on that. Bravo on left, Bones on right.
http://i1064.photobucket.com/albums...9-492f-47f9-8f90-b28fee4415ae_zpsfs1fbmfw.jpg


----------



## LED1982 (Jan 26, 2017)

I agree that the Bones logo looks cheesy, not sure if it's a deal breaker for me or not but I wouldn't even mind having a plain black one with no printing on it at all


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jan 27, 2017)

What is with all this $50 talk? I'm seeing $150!


----------



## Johnnyh (Jan 27, 2017)

If you really hate that logo here's one idea (if you like clips)


----------



## Chadder (Jan 27, 2017)

I absolutely love my Bones! Johnnyh I really like that pocket clip. Is that from darksucks?


----------



## xdayv (Jan 27, 2017)

Looks like from Dark Sucks! The Thyrm Swicthback works well too.


----------



## Johnnyh (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes, it's from Dark Sucks. Kind of expensive for what you it is but what the heck! You only live once!


----------



## Johnnyh (Jan 27, 2017)

Chadder said:


> I absolutely love my Bones! Johnnyh I really like that pocket clip. Is that from darksucks?



I like the Bones a lot myself. I think it looks better in the hand than the pictures on the web portray. There may also be something to be said for it's use as a very dependable outdoor light as that integrated head/body eliminates a point of entry for water/muck/dust etc. For a short time, I stuck the black AVS crenelated bezel on it. Got heat from a buddy who said it looked like it belonged on Batman's utility belt! I removed it because I couldn't get past that vision! [emoji13] But it really is a great light.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 28, 2017)

After a few months of using the Bones my intial reactions have not changed. It is still one of my favorites.

In todays 'who can make the smallest, brightest, longest lasting with the prefect tint that can program your Tivo' flashlight world it was a refreshing step backwards. 

It offers a whole lot of brightness spread evenly across most of the users visual area while providing a spot that launches photons about as far as the average user can see clearly. 
The super-duper output at 2 am is subdued by edging the tint ever-so close to the warm spectrum allowing night adapted vision to quickly adapt without squinting. 

Although not a DNA sampler the crenalations of the bezel can become very effective at kubatan to the trained user while not being seen as a weapon when boarding an airplane. 




As a bonus it allows the use of popular 18mm fuel cells. 

I kinda like the goofy cartoon-ish Bones logo. Instead of trying to look harsh and dangerous it takes on an appeal to the opposite direction for a change. Kinda like a Johnny Depp plays the pirate thing. 





My favorite aspect is the simple on/off interface. It is not an everything for everybody light, but has a distinct role and does a great job at it. 

I speculate Elzetta picked the color so that with a bit of starlight it can be found if dropped yet still dark enough to lurk in the shadows well. 

Although it was meant for tactical purposes I find it very useful for everyday scenarios where a flashlight either has to compete with daylight or to light up the back yard when the dogs indicate the need. 

I don't see this one as a dead end technology type where it goes out of style anytime soon. Instead I see this one as being relevant a long time from now. A fantastic upgrade to the LEO still using his trusty 6P or Strion. Best light since the Pentagon L2 for the intended role imo.


----------



## Johnnyh (Jan 28, 2017)

Great stuff bykfixer! The Bones is designed to be used, not fondled! It is simple, rugged, dependable. Therein is its beauty.


----------



## Modernflame (Jan 28, 2017)

Does anyone know if the Bones will support flat top/ unprotected IMR cells? Or are they too short?


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 28, 2017)

Well put Johnny!


----------



## Johnnyh (Jan 28, 2017)

Can't say for sure...only have the button top. Since there are strong springs at each end...can't see why not .... but someone else might know better. Sorry.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 28, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> Does anyone know if the Bones will support flat top/ unprotected IMR cells? Or are they too short?



Flat tops will work. Don't know which ones will or won't but...



Just tried this with success.


----------



## Chadder (Jan 30, 2017)

I have used a flat top in mine and it works well. Since it has a spring on both ends any flat top will work.


----------



## Modernflame (Jan 30, 2017)

Chadder said:


> I have used a flat top in mine and it works well. Since it has a spring on both ends any flat top will work.


Thanks. That makes it even more useful. I personally don't mind the Bones logo and I dig the natural gray anodizing. The logo does, however, spoil what would have been an ideal torch for my wife. She won't have it. Oh well. Guess I'll just have to get it for myself and find something else for the Mrs.


----------



## ven (Jun 9, 2018)

Trying out a bones, initial impressions are good. Ano is a nice colour, nice heft/solid feel to the light that inspires confidence.






Not tried at night yet, but the throw type optic has not impressed me close up checks(little fugly), so need to try that out properly outdoors later. The flood optic is super nice, really liking that.








Love the simplicity of swapping optics, just unscrew bezel ring and remove/fit into the little groove seen here at 6'oclock.





The flood optic kind of reminds me of the olight h2r's xhp50 neutral flood beam(thats a good thing). Would say the temp is 4000-4500k with a nice soft warmth in there. I really love the tint/temp of this light!! yes its that good.

Under the white reflector part(not that it reflects!)





Not sure if mentioned, but one thing that stood out(along with the switch which i will come to) is the inside of the body.............the bore. WOW, this impressed me, not often you see one so smooth/polished. Real impressive work(maybe i am just nerdy)





Size wise, its a bit of a beef cake, this light is a good size





Business end with flood optic................love it!






Switch, is maybe the best switch i have clicked..................almost silent and feels fantastic!. Overall the light does have a slippy feel............its slippy. But the knurling on the body is nicely done, this section is full of grip. The single mode is just simple, i like it. Although not run for longer than a few mins yet, it never got hot and sure outdoors it wont be a problem. Its a super useful flood output, think also a good balance to suit most who want a high output without the step downs. You get 650 and thats what you get, not 300lm after 3mins etc etc. 

As said flat tops work fine, sanyo 10a GA in this simply because the 650lm is not pushing the light, the 3500mah offers decent potential run time if needed. Kind of a good do it all cell for a light like this imo. 

Dont likes............a very minor one with the ano, up close you can see discrepancies where it looks like a very slight oil smear in it. Looks part of the process, only in certain areas near head and tail which have to be really looked for(hence very minor). Other is the writing of bones on the side, kind of feels tacky and not needed on this light. IMO should be blank, somethings are better off not said, bones is one of them . Of course subjective, but i dont care for it much at all. Also in pic, can just make out the ano on the head/bezel ring section after the lower tear drop. 





Nothing yes, just pointing out. 

Tough as old boots line up, the bones does not disappoint .





Darkness falls, off to play a little later with both optics, see which i prefer (guess flood as more useful for my applications generally) .

Cheers


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 9, 2018)

Great write up, Ven. That was fun to read.


----------



## ven (Jun 9, 2018)

Thank you sir for the kind words


----------



## tech25 (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks for your thoughts. Gonna be interesting how you fit this into your flashlight usage (compared to your triples and quads)


----------



## ven (Jun 10, 2018)

True ! But variety is the spice of life apparently . The flood optic would be useful in work, 650lm is overkill, but in tests it’s fine close up(just more light on the subject which in Work makes it easier. Have found using 50lm at times is enough, but using 150lm close up makes it easier on the eyes/brain). 
Trouble is the h2r is perfect, always with me without thought(on hard hat). So the elzetta is just going to get tested out on various application, be it around house or a walk. Only problem right now is it’s light till near 10 and suns up near 5(give take 30 mins). So other than Work use, it’s pretty limited right now(I tend to sleep those hours in the week).


----------



## ven (Jun 10, 2018)

On the triples and quads, most get used on lower outputs, so from 30-300 type levels. Now with frosted optics(carclo), beam type is similar in ways. 

In time(awake and it's dark and I remember lol). I am interested to try out the ZL plus with frosted lens, carclo frosted triple and the elzetta. So nichia 219b frosted triple, xhp50 5000k frosted lens , elzetta which to me is closer to 4000k(hard to tell without more testing). Some of my h17f triple/quad are set to single mode with a double tap for 100%. So already I have set up a single level on the 2 group options(other group has 3 mode no memory). So without all the programming (which is cool), elzetta seems to have done pretty much what I want out of the box. Single mode , enough light to be useful all round(more than being honest ), soft flood and nice colour temp with nice tint. 

Although i like prgramable drivers(can’t get any more flexible really, choosing level amounts and levels of brightness). I do like simple sometimes, a lot to be said just clicking(very nicely! ) and getting exactly what you want, each and every time. Sometimes I just want a decent amount of light, clicking through levels just delays and can frustrate if you need to cycle again. Having that decision taken from you in some applications works well, just as moon light works well for others.

I really like the ZL UI, latest can even be programmed like a single mode(all levels set same). But it can be also pretty easy to click wrong. I would imagine under stressful times very easy to get a wrong level. Now these are not fair comparisons as totally different lights. But there is no going wrong on output with single mode (what ever the light). You just get what you know each time !


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 10, 2018)

The Bones hangs around the work truck these days.
The wrist lanyard keeps it hanging on my home made hard hat hanger made out of a custom bent coat hanger. 
Above it is a Qwik Lite that clips to my hard hat or safety vest. 

Anyway, the Bones (w/alpha speed clip) when needed gets fastened to a pocket like a tape measure to light up inside manholes. The wrist lanyards ensures I don't drop it into said manholes.

My coworkers call me Mike-Geyver.


----------



## ven (Jun 10, 2018)

Haha love it Mike, i bet 100% that your a never get caught out kind of guy. Be it left in the dark or anything, you seem to plan well ahead and have everything under control to an extreme. If something is not able to be purchased, heck make it! :rock:


----------



## ven (Jun 10, 2018)

Been playing about with a few different lights, i would say the elzetta flood optic is pretty close to the sportac triple nichia in beam/output. Not exact, the sportac seems to put a little more narrow beam(overall) out, the flood optic a little wider spread or more light wider anyway. By that, from 10ft most of the sportac triple's light is on a wall, the elzetta flood is also on the sides of a room a bit. 

Reach wise , need to try out better yet(not had enough time). The hot spot in the sportac optic maybe a tad more intense but hard to make out. It seems the triple is just putting all the light more forward than the overall spread of the elzetta flood optic. Similar though, if you can work with one you can definitely work with the other imo.

One other thing, the elzeetta to my eyes(will vary slightly between samples) is a tad warmer than the 219b 4500k, so my guess would be closer to 4000k in the bones.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 10, 2018)

I thought my eyes were tricking me so I hesitated to use the word "warm", but it definitely isn't a cool tinted beam thatz for shore. 

I have a Streamlight head lamp called the double clutch. A twist one way covers the beam with a clear lens. The other way a difuser lens. I use the difuser 99.9% of the time on that one. 
Those 'housefly eye' type lenses are great at spreading light evenly. I've seen lots of positive comments about the Elzetta version.


----------



## ven (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes to my eyes definitely towards warm, would not say warm as to me(total variable) warm is more 3500-3000k . I see neutral as anywhere from 4000-5000k, going from warm side to cool side of. I would say my eyes see it as warm side of neutral. It is very pleasing anyway, around house in evening which is lit warm(house lighting). Going to try out the throw optic yet, also try out in work at some point as well. It does remind me of the neutral h2r head lamp quite a bit in temp/beam.
Olight lens






Some other lens/optic flavours for that soft flood bias beam





ZL plus xhp50 5000k/ elzetta/L4 219b 4500k and 219c 5000k quad z2


----------



## ven (Jun 11, 2018)

Tried out the throw optic a bit (will try and get a couple of beam pics). It’s a little distracting indoors with the hot spot and extra spill beam(ring). But it’s pretty uniform and not as fugly as first thought. It’s defo one for our door use imo or better suited for. Of course if temporarily blinding a perpetrator indoors is the goal, that would work very well. I am sure elzetta did not have searching for loose change under the couch, part of their mimd set in development. In ways(other than extra ring), it kind of reminds me of the predator warm v2.5 beam. Small tight hot spot and round spill.


----------



## ven (Jun 11, 2018)

Will try and get outdoor pics soon, till then a couple of indoor close up
Throw optic which of course concentrates the light more forward




Flood





Have to ignore tint and the flood looks dim due to phone balancing it down.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 11, 2018)

Why I bought the Bones:











For when I need sunshine to see under stuff in the sunshine.


----------



## ven (Jun 11, 2018)

Good enough for me! Throw bias lights certainly work best when dark areas need to be reached in daylight(or artificial). Where that focused light is needed in areas shadowed. Flood just does not cut it.......literally .


----------



## ven (Jun 16, 2018)

Bones throw/spill optic, although still light out past 10.30pm, i think it caught the actual tint fairly well.


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 16, 2018)

ven said:


> ... i think it caught the actual tint fairly well.



I'll give Elzetta credit for their beam tint. They've chosen well.


----------



## nmiller (Jun 16, 2018)

I agree, it looks great! Anyone have any idea how the Bones compares to the Malkoff M61HOT?


----------



## ven (Jun 16, 2018)

Modernflame said:


> I'll give Elzetta credit for their beam tint. They've chosen well.



Its so hard for me around this time of year to get any pics, it just seems to stay light for ever! That pic was 10.30pm gone and still light out..............roll on winter(j/k).

Would say nearer 4k than 5k, pretty nice and can hold its own generally against most of my other 4000-4500k flavours. Granted CRI wont be as high as the nichia's, but that apart, colours to me look good enough, its a winner.


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 16, 2018)

nmiller said:


> I agree, it looks great! Anyone have any idea how the Bones compares to the Malkoff M61HOT?



Apples and oranges, really. The Bones has a neutral beam tint and a wide beam (roughly 9,000 lux). The Malkoff has a cool beam tint and a much more focused beam (20,000 lux). In terms of build quality, they will be quite similar. 

The Malkoff will have the advantage of a low beam. I also think that the Malkoff will hold a flat, regulated output for longer on 1x18650.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 16, 2018)

ven said:


> i think it caught the actual tint fairly well.



Agreed. 
It also shows the general character of the combo beam.
The car lit in the distance shows the center spot, the vastly lit area a bit closer shows what I call the outter spot and the wider area close up being lit shows the spill potential.
(The car would be in a shadow if you look closely at the landscape versus the distant sky)


----------



## nmiller (Jun 16, 2018)

Modernflame said:


> Apples and oranges, really.



Good excuse to pick up both at some point...,. Thanks!


----------



## ven (Jun 16, 2018)

When you described the beam mr fixer, it made sense when i checked out the throw/spill optic with the rings(so to speak , as not ringy like you get on a dedicated thrower with smooth reflector ), but with the beam in like 3 sections. 

The camera struggled , my eyes could see a lot more light than the camera picked up. The garden was quite well lit in the spill. Although its not an indoor general type beam(for me anyway at 650lm), its certainly an awesome beam for fairly close to moderate distance out door. Yep, the throw/spill has grown on me quite a bit, just unfortunately not had much chance to stretch its legs much. So the flood optic has took residence for now, with most of the duty being indoor or close up(withing 30ft type uses). 

I need to get it in work for some use, again with the flood optic which suits my work applications perfect..................even though 650lm is about 500lm too much lol.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 16, 2018)

The throw optic would be a good camper thing where you hear something stirring in the bushes and wonder is it Billy the bocat or Calum returning from a nature call.

For close up the Bones is just too bright, regardless of optic. 
I tried the hi/lo tailcap and it did work... slightly. It did about 650 to about 500 on primaries. So for fuel savings was about the only thing I figured it would be good for. Being it's black let me know it was the hi/lo tailcap at a glance. But it is definitely a niche light.

I bought mine shortly after it came out and it was serial numbered plus 10,000. Shortly after they were sold out.


----------



## ven (Jun 16, 2018)

Couple flood pics









Throw/spill


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks, Ven, for staying up so late for our benefit. Those shots capture the essence of both optics.


----------



## ven (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words , just tried to get a few quick pics which seem better for catching the amount of light. Just not quite the warmth though, but then there is not much colour anyway lol. The throw is definitely a little different to the more traditional type of hot spot/spill. But very usable all the same.


----------



## tech25 (Jun 17, 2018)

Great pics, in one of the "throw" pics you got the two "hotspots" very nicely. 
The flood pics show that it really does a nice job of lighting up the area!


----------



## ven (Jun 18, 2018)

Thank you tech, yes the throw does a nice job for sure . Super useful and very easy on the eye. Like a single mode sportac triple nichia in many ways, other than a more clean beam(no slight optic artifacts).


----------



## tech25 (Jan 20, 2019)

For those who don’t like the graphics on the bones, Elzetta changed it to just a logo and no words. See their Instagram page for more details.

Edit: looks like they removed the post. They said they removed the words and had a modified Elzetta logo with crossed bones.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 20, 2019)

tech25 said:


> For those who don’t like the graphics on the bones, Elzetta changed it to just a logo and no words. See their Instagram page for more details.
> 
> Edit: looks like they removed the post. They said they removed the words and had a modified Elzetta logo with crossed bones.


Did you get a copy of the pic before they removed it by chance?


----------



## Slumber (Jan 20, 2019)

Shows out of stock on their site. Perhaps an update is coming.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 20, 2019)

I hope so as the graphics were one of the only reasons I didn't get one(I think they lost a ton of sales due to this). 

This is just my opinion but, I would love to see a Bones without the graphics and a momentary high/low tailcap. But, I would even settle for no graphics and a clicky high/low. Better yet, why not offer both as an option? Also, an included delrin insert(like Oveready's) to run primaries would be great too. 

Just dreaming out loud lol.


----------



## tech25 (Jan 20, 2019)

Tachead said:


> Did you get a copy of the pic before they removed it by chance?



No, it was a picture in the story part of their profile. I noticed it, came back after I posted and saw it was gone. I also noticed, as Slumber Pass did, that they are out of stock on the site.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 21, 2019)

tech25 said:


> No, it was a picture in the story part of their profile. I noticed it, came back after I posted and saw it was gone. I also noticed, as Slumber Pass did, that they are out of stock on the site.


Interesting. 

I guess we will just have to wait and see...


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 21, 2019)

what was the picture?.



Tachead said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I guess we will just have to wait and see...


----------



## tech25 (Jan 21, 2019)

An Elzetta Bones, with no words on it just a logo. People have complained about the wording and it looks like Elzetta responded favorably.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 21, 2019)

thanks. hope to get another.



tech25 said:


> An Elzetta Bones, with no words on it just a logo. People have complained about the wording and it looks like Elzetta responded favorably.


----------



## vadimax (Jan 21, 2019)

tech25 said:


> An Elzetta Bones, with no words on it just a logo. People have complained about the wording and it looks like Elzetta responded favorably.



Yeah, this toonie wording reminded me kind of this:


----------



## Tachead (Jan 21, 2019)

Yep, although it's not that big of a deal, I can't even imagine how many sales they lost due to that decision(it has been harshly criticized since day 1). I get that it likely was a bit of a joke but, many tactical users don't have a sense of humour when it comes to their tools(that and they just don't want to get bugged by their buddies/coworkers lol).


----------



## tech25 (Jan 21, 2019)

Just got an email from Elzetta. The Bones are in stock- there was some sort of glitch. Some of the pictures shows the new logo with no “bones”.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 21, 2019)

ordered .


----------



## Tachead (Jan 21, 2019)

Well, that's definitely better but still not great imo. 

If they felt the need for a "Bones" graphic in addition to the lettering it should be a half buried human skeleton with a half burned ISIS flag next to it lol. 

I still find it funny/ironic that a light affectionately called bones due to its bare bones design has an excessive amount of lettering and pictures on it. 

https://i.imgur.com/3lLnlTB.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/35ht73N.jpg


----------



## ven (Jan 21, 2019)

I have looked, looked again and again to try and comment. But i am struggling lol. I am not a fan of excessive print(armytek to name one), and not over the moon with the bones lettering tbh. But after this time, i just dont care that much. Its a torch(very good one at that) , i honestly dont know if its an improvement or not. It looks so plain(read boring) without................





I think i prefer the print

Goes off to get head felt:nana:


----------



## Tachead (Jan 21, 2019)

It looks like they may have done the laser engraving first before anodizing as the lettering looks OD like the body vs. the standard white it used to be.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 21, 2019)

^^ Agreed.

I like the new look.
But I also liked the old look.


----------



## Modernflame (Jan 21, 2019)

I don't think it makes much difference, but I can see how some people would see it as an improvement. I dig the mismatched anodizing, though. That speaks to bare bones, no-frills simplicity.


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 1, 2019)

can the Bones be modded?. 
LED swap?.
thanks.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 2, 2019)

neutralwhite said:


> can the Bones be modded?.
> LED swap?.
> thanks.


Why would you want to? It already has quite a nice tint and CCT from what I hear(although likely only mid CRI). Not to mention you will likely be lowering its reliability/durability by modding. This just isn't that kind of light imo(we all have them). I would buy a 6P, C2, MD2, etc. if you are looking to mod and then just grab a Malkoff, Pflexpro, or Oveready dropin as they all have many emitter options including high CRI and are potted and designed for harsh use.


----------



## desert.snake (Dec 22, 2020)

Did anyone know - Bones can digest 2 * 16340 or 2 * 18350? On the site I see information only about 18650 and 2 * CR123.




neutralwhite said:


> can the Bones be modded?.





neutralwhite said:


> LED swap?.
> thanks.



Very easy, message #111 https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...-18650-light&p=5214362&viewfull=1#post5214362 
photo number 5 - unscrew 2 screws, unsolder the wires and the star is removed to replace the LED. I think if put SS40 there with 10000K, this will add some lumens, or XHP 50.2 on 3V version


----------



## desert.snake (Dec 28, 2020)

desert.snake said:


> Did anyone know - Bones can digest 2 * 16340 or 2 * 18350? On the site I see information only about 18650 and 2 * CR123.



All-clear, I contacted Elzetta's technical support myself and they were very kind to inform that the bones hold up to 15 volts


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 28, 2020)

so would 1 x 18650 be better or 2 x 18350 for bones?.


----------



## desert.snake (Dec 28, 2020)

neutralwhite said:


> so would 1 x 18650 be better or 2 x 18350 for bones?.




I was more interested exist the ability to use any batteries that can fit there - I have a few 18650s, a few spare 123s for cold weather (-30 and below), and a bunch of 16340s, in the event that my 18650s run out but the light is still needed so that I can use the 16340.


When I had 2 Bravo. One i sold, other I bored it and used 18650 and also 16340 and 18350. 18650 gives a very good working time, 16340 gives a higher brightness like Charlie, but the operating time will be less than from 2 * 123 to 20-50% depending on the batteries (from 16340 550 mAh to 18350 with with good capacity).


If you use it not for constant switching on, but periodically in short intervals and you need high brightness, then 2* 18350 will be good for this. If you need a long working time, then 18650. If the working time is very long, then you need an expander for 2 (or 3) * 18650. But it will already look like a Maglite, I mean its properties of a baton))


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 28, 2020)

thanks Desert Snake. 
are there PIN issues / tailcap as I am sure it may of been you who mentioned them some long while ago.
I wonder if Elzetta got that fixed up.


----------



## desert.snake (Dec 28, 2020)

neutralwhite said:


> thanks Desert Snake.
> are there PIN issues / tailcap as I am sure it may of been you who mentioned them some long while ago.
> I wonder if Elzetta got that fixed up.



I had no problems, you mean the moving contact had poor adhesion to the drilled body?


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 28, 2020)

thanks, something like that. 
I had a m60 bravo in 2015, it was only thrown some several feet, and flickered off. it was a high strobe tailcap.
something to do with the pin maybe. 



desert.snake said:


> I had no problems, you mean the moving contact had poor adhesion to the drilled body?


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 28, 2020)

desert.snake said:


> All-clear, I contacted Elzetta's technical support myself and they were very kind to inform that the bones hold up to 15 volts



15 volts? Really??


----------



## desert.snake (Dec 29, 2020)

neutralwhite said:


> thanks, something like that.
> I had a m60 bravo in 2015, it was only thrown some several feet, and flickered off. it was a high strobe tailcap.
> something to do with the pin maybe.



Ah, I get it, I unfortunately missed that incident with your flashlight. The move pin has the same telescopic design as the move pin in the high / low Malkoff ring. No wonder SF make 3 petals in their two-stage switches, although I also have complaints about their design. If Elzetta had supplied 2 or 3 duplicate telescopic pins versus 1, it would be very cool and reliable, but also more expensive for our wallet, respectively.

But maybe it's not the movable pin, I dropped my bravo quite a few times on the switch when it was in weak mode (high/low tailcap), there were no problems. I disassembled this button out of curiosity, there is a resistor. I do not know what is in the high/strobe switch, perhaps this element was damaged by the shock.



thermal guy said:


> 15 volts? Really??



Absolutely  If you don’t believe, here is a screen shot. If you suspect that I drew it in a photo editor, you can call Elzetta on the phone))





Most likely, the electronic filling is the same as in the AVS heads. It is possible that this is done in case someone shoves 3 * 16340 into Charlie's body to save him from electric death + some additional supply.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 29, 2020)

It's kinda like automobile companies using the same alternator for various models. It stands to reason the parts and pieces may vary slightly from say an ambulance to a compact car of that brand based on the potential load of said alternator. Like Elzetta did with hi/lo or hi/strobe tailcaps. 
Or like Ford did with the rear end housing in the 90's where Rangers and Explorers shared the same gears whether it was a 4 cylinder model, or 6 cylinder model. Elzetta using the same stuff in the AVS is a cost cutting manufacturing thing. And it's nice to know a Bravo AVS head can placed on a Charlie with no  issues.


----------



## delus (Nov 27, 2021)

Crushed 18650 Flat Tops? Switch to Button-Tops?

I got my first Bravo in September 2013, which was before the low-profile bezel was even available. Best purchase I ever made. I tell people, "Get an Elzetta, you will not be sorry ...until you lose it!
I've been using two Bravos that were bored for 18650, since 2014. few people use bored Bravos, so I figured the Bones thread was the right place for this comment.

I've always had one small problem on the top of the cell. The Bravo springs are nice and powerful. This is a good thing, no rattle at all. However, the 18650 flat-tops eventually become pushed-in by the force of the springs. I struggled to get a good picture of the 3-D effect of exactly what this looks like. (this does not happen on the bottom.)





I know, I know... damaged battery, get rid of it! Maybe I'm risking a lot for a little, but...
This isn't all that bad because the spring-contact-area is held up by three stand-offs that separate it from the rest of the battery and a small amount of air is under the spring-contact-area allowing some deformation without danger. I imagine another electrical separator is under that, though I've never tested that. I also imagine that even if this secondary isolation became punctured and the spring-contact-area touched the inside of the battery, it's still positive touching positive, and the negative pole is still far away on the outer edge of the can, and there is no danger of short circuit unless the stand-offs become completely broken and the battery-contact-area starts flapping around. 
Am I correct about the positive-touching-positive last line of defense?
Conclusion: It will be easy to prove me wrong, but I think I'm OK with this. In over seven years I've never had a problem.


Eventually, the contact area becomes so pushed-in that my charger's positive terminal will not reach it. Here's my solution for that. It's a half-inch neoprene plumbing washer with a small strip of copper rolled up and jammed into the center. I make the strip slightly taller than the washer. so it reaches inside the pushed-in contact of the battery. Seems to work just fine.





Now my question. Has anybody tried button-tops in a Bones?
I've always thought button-top 18650's might provide additional strength in this area and be the solution to the problem, but have never tried it. I was worried about the extra 1.5 mm length that the protection circuit requires, causing the springs to push even harder against the circuit, causing the circuit itself to short-circuit. Should I try it?


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 27, 2021)

Ya 18650’s are generally longer then 2X123’s and 2X123 are real tight in a bravo as is. That’s probably why your crushing them. I think it would be worse with button tops.

oh sorry your taking about the bones. In my new one button tops is all I run.


----------



## delus (Nov 27, 2021)

So you are running button tops with no crushing? What's the exact length?
I'm seeing button tops that are anywhere between 66mm and 69mm.
Elzetttas shut off at 3.0 volts, so I don't need protection. Is there such a thing as an un-protected button-top?


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 27, 2021)

N


delus said:


> So you are running button tops with no crushing? What's the exact length?
> I'm seeing button tops that are anywhere between 66mm and 69mm.
> Elzetttas shut off at 3.0 volts, so I don't need protection. Is there such a thing as an un-protected button-top?


ot sure if the length. I can check when I get home. But there keeppower 18650’s


----------

